# For you aviation enthusiasts



## photoflyer (Jul 2, 2020)

A fellow pilot and I departed Manassas (KHEF) at 5pm to perform practice approaches.   At 7pm, when we returned, Fifi, a B-29 and a few other WW II aircraft had snuck in.  They are doing a flyover on the 4th in DC.

Ironically, they are on our ramp, so I can walk right up  next to them with no one else around to get any photo I want.   But! I All IhI was a 300mm F4 L as I had thought about doing some astronomy after dark.  So all of these were shot from more than 150 yards away. 


P-51



 

F4U Corsair



 

Prop, B-29, Sunset



 

Corsair again


 

Fifi, engines 1 and 2.



 

B-25



 

Sunset on a B-29


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 2, 2020)

There is something about the F4 Corsair that causes me to admire and gaze at it till the end of time.  It is my favorite small aircraft of all time.  I say small because the C-130 is on equal grounds for my favorite but large aircraft.  Good job capturing them from such a far distance.  Nice photo set. =]


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 3, 2020)

Mike Drone said:


> is something about the F4 Corsair



Agreed.  The gull wing is captivating.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 3, 2020)

Looks like the right lens to me. Wonderful set.


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 3, 2020)

Great set. A shot of the entire airplane has a different impact, and there are millions of them. The long lens made you find the interesting details and you captured them very well.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jul 3, 2020)

Glorious images.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jul 3, 2020)

Mike Drone said:


> ....... It is my favorite small aircraft of all time =]



Not sure you can say that about the Corsair when there's a P51 in the same post?  

And anyway the F86 Sabre is the best looking machine ever made, followed by the Spitfire, then the P51, then the Hawker Hunter, and then we get to F4 Corsair.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 3, 2020)

Some really good shots.....


----------



## Derrel (Jul 3, 2020)

Good shots


----------

